# topical ointment for skin allergies, recommendations?



## joehentz (Mar 31, 2015)

Hi and thanks in advance,

Our 9 month old Vizsla female has been diagnosed with allergies/flea allergies that have led to her having 2 golf ball size bald spots on her sides. Doc said the skin is inflamed (dermatitis) but not infected. We are addressing food and giving her fish oil. The bald spots are dry.

Can anyone recommend an ointment / topical solution that can help aid Emma in healing?
(is it ok to rub fish oil directly on the skin?)

Thank you so much! Sincerely - Joe 

ps. my wife also posted about Emma, but not about topical skin solutions / ideas thx!


----------



## riley455 (Aug 27, 2011)

I use coconut oil on one of Vs (need to regrow hair from small cuts). There are a lot info out there regarding use of coconut oil on dogs, just google them.


----------



## harrigab (Aug 21, 2011)

we've got another active thread that sounds similar Joe, any similarities? http://www.vizslaforums.com/index.php/topic,33178.0.html


----------



## joehentz (Mar 31, 2015)

hi, yes, my wife, hope that's ok and thank you!


----------



## tknafox2 (Apr 2, 2013)

My V was bitten by a bug, don't know exactly what, bee, mosquito, flee, etc. we were away, and the dog walker was taking him to a new play location. He had bumps that turned into bald spots. the one he could chew is about the size of a half dollar, the others (3) are just small spots in his fur. It has been almost 2 mo. and no hair re growth. I have used coconut oil, neosporin, olive oil, fish oil. you name it. Just like you say, they are dry but don't bother him at all. My V has no allergies that I am aware of. But I do believe it is a reaction to the bug sting venom. What ever it was.
I have taken him to the vet for this, they gave me 2 different meds, which have had no results. I am taking him in for a blood test next week, for other reasons, but will have them check for any insect born diseases. He is not at all sick, just, lost a little fur, but I am troubled about it just like you are.


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

Anytime they have a area that swells quickly the hair falls out. It does grow back but takes awhile. Anytime mine get bitten by something I expect the hair to fallout. It surprises me when it doesn't.


----------



## joehentz (Mar 31, 2015)

Thank you!


----------



## fullmanfamily (Oct 17, 2014)

Sometimes giving them a bath with some oatmeal or aloe helps calm down a skin reaction as well. When our puppy had some mosquito bites we tried this and it really helped.


----------

